# stilletto snake envenomation



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

powerful stuff

YouTube - I Was Bitten - Flesh Eating Snakebite


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

All I can say is ouch


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Jesus, would make anyone think twice wouldn't it!


----------



## bosvark75 (Feb 5, 2008)

*Idiot !*

I will keep my mouth shut ! but in short, the idiot that treated the bite took no notice of the advice he was given by experts fom Southern Africa on how to treat the bite, hence the amount of damage done to the finger.

Stilletto bites are common and often result in minor amputation if left untreated for too long. The venom remains under the skin forming large blisters which keep increasing in size whilst destroying tissue, as you could see from the video. The best way to treat is to drain the blisters on a regular basis, this minimises damage. The Advice was given and ignored and the poor victim ended up being a lab rat. Some times good old tried and tested methods are better than pride !


----------



## Matt Harris (Aug 21, 2007)

bosvark75 said:


> I will keep my mouth shut ! but in short, the idiot that treated the bite took no notice of the advice he was given by experts fom Southern Africa on how to treat the bite, hence the amount of damage done to the finger.
> 
> Stilletto bites are common and often result in minor amputation if left untreated for too long. The venom remains under the skin forming large blisters which keep increasing in size whilst destroying tissue, as you could see from the video. The best way to treat is to drain the blisters on a regular basis, this minimises damage. The Advice was given and ignored and the poor victim ended up being a lab rat. Some times good old tried and tested methods are better than pride !


I was bitten on the thumb by a stiletto-type snake (Atractaspis dahomeyensis). Their fangs stick out sideways so they only have to nod their head to the side stick one in.

The hunters I was with did all the things you're not supposed to do, like cutting the wound, trying to suck venom out, applying a tourniquet etc. Long story short the end of my thumb went black with gangrene and had to be cut off. I don't remember a lot of pain, swelling, dizziness etc though.


----------



## DASSIE (Jul 8, 2006)

Matt Harris said:


> I was bitten on the thumb by a stiletto-type snake (Atractaspis dahomeyensis). Their fangs stick out sideways so they only have to nod their head to the side stick one in.
> 
> The hunters I was with did all the things you're not supposed to do, like cutting the wound, trying to suck venom out, applying a tourniquet etc. Long story short the end of my thumb went black with gangrene and had to be cut off. I don't remember a lot of pain, swelling, dizziness etc though.


LOVE the part ....supposed to do !!!! you AINT supposed to cut the wound and try suck the VENOM out !! you sure as hell dont aply a tourniquet cos all that does is restrict the venom to the one area and prevent it from being diluted by the rest of your body and in effect it simply kills all the tissue in the restricted area and hence the amputation . 

sorry about the bites chaps but even pro's like mark o shea have fallen victim to this sneaky species .


----------



## DASSIE (Jul 8, 2006)

what i noticed about this bite was that it came from a stilletto from tanz. and i have heard that these (although still the same species) have a venom a fair bit more toxic than those in SA . Does anyone have any info on this ?


----------



## Mememe (Feb 15, 2009)

DASSIE said:


> you sure as hell dont aply a tourniquet cos all that does is restrict the venom to the one area and prevent it from being diluted by the rest of your body


Then why apply pressure bandages? 

The reason against tourniquets is that too tight, you can end up having your arm amputated (even if the bite was 'dry')! Plus they are far less effective at stopping the spread of venom through the lymphatic system and blood stream etc.

You get bitten by a krait, you damn well want to keep the venom in your finger and not in the rest of your body.


----------



## DASSIE (Jul 8, 2006)

preasure bandages are designed to slow the spread of venom (that is likely to kill you ie. neurotoxin) so you have longer to get to a hozi before you die . I dont know anyone who has died from a stilletto bite ? And i am sure we are talking about a stiletto and not a krait ? might as well be comparing chalk and cheese ? still , to start to talk about the methods of snake bite treatment would see us here all day .


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

DASSIE said:


> LOVE the part ....supposed to do !!!! you AINT supposed to cut the wound and try suck the VENOM out !! you sure as hell dont aply a tourniquet cos all that does is restrict the venom to the one area and prevent it from being diluted by the rest of your body and in effect it simply kills all the tissue in the restricted area and hence the amputation .
> 
> sorry about the bites chaps but even pro's like mark o shea have fallen victim to this sneaky species .


he said not supposed to do :whistling2:


----------



## Wills reptiles (Jul 17, 2008)

The impression I got was with cytoxic snakes you want the venom to spread there by diluting itself, and was told to put my hand above my head, squeeze and relax. For neuro toxic you want to try slow down the toxins from spreading by restricting the spread via cutting off the circulation. This was some info from some expert snake removers in SA, who have alot of 1st hand experience. Knowing what type of venom the snake has is cruicial. But I cud be wrong...just hope I never get bitten


----------



## craig_mufc (Aug 30, 2008)

whoa thats pretty bad lol

how about this though slow motion bite 

YouTube - I Was Bitten - Crazy Snakebite Captured on Super Slow Motion


----------

